
Cosmic strings are super-massive, ultra-thin cracks in the universe - dmoney
http://io9.com/5661564/cosmic-strings-are-super+massive-ultra+thin-cracks-in-the-universe
======
PilotPirx
I always said, the thing is broken. Never worked properly...

